# Nephews king



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

He is relatively new to the sport. Got a nice king today. Don't know the weight...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice fish!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice smoker for sure Wade!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Stud king right there. I doubt it was, but oh how I hope he caught it on a spinning rod. Few things in life compare to the sound of that screaming drag of a big king or wahoo.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

nb&twil said:


> Stud king right there. I doubt it was, but oh how I hope he caught it on a spinning rod. Few things in life compare to the sound of that screaming drag of a big king or wahoo.


 It was caught on a baitrunner. Spinner...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like about 6 pounds. Now, if he would have long armed it, it would have weighed 35 pounds!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Looks like about 6 pounds. Now, if he would have long armed it, it would have weighed 35 pounds!


Lmao. Its prolly 20


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

for sure a nice smoker on a spinner!! nice fish!


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a nice king


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice Fish


----------

